# Weasel box dimensions



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

ive been doing some reading up on weasle boxes and i was wondering what size boxes you guys you use for longsprings and how big do you drill out the hole in the front

i could have a potential to get some mink in them if all goes well


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Make them big enough to fit the trap. I use #1 LS.


----------

